# UK Fantasy Publishers and Agents



## RK-Summers (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys! So, here's the thing. I'm a young British lady (I say 'young', I'm 23...), and I don't have a lot of experience with the "big bad world", so I'm looking for a little bit of friendly help from friendly people in the same boat as me.

I completed my manuscript a little under a year ago, and I've submitted to more agents and publishers than I can think of.

Thing is, I'm running out of agents and publishers that accept fantasy. Is it just me? I keep seeing "no fantasy or sci-fi" or "literary fiction only" in the Writers' & Artists' Yearbooks.

I've received a lot of rejections, and one recently requested a full manuscript, then changed their minds after three weeks and sent me a rejection. I've always wanted to publish traditionally, so I'm not considering self-publishing or ebook publishing. It's also started to get me a little down, but we'll not go into that.

Does anyone know of any UK publishers or agents that accept fantasy manuscripts?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 12, 2013)

A friend (acquaintance) of mine got his debut novel published by Inspired Quill (Inspired Quill). I don't know how well known they are and it may very well be you've checked them out already, but it's the only one I know of yet.


----------



## RK-Summers (Jun 12, 2013)

That's wonderful, thank you! I've not tried them yet, I'll check them out!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 12, 2013)

Are you only looking in the UK or are you looking abroad as well?  Don't fret too much over rejections.  My mother, also a writer, taught me that you're not a real writer until you can wallpaper with rejection slips.  And the day you start getting the personalized ones is awesome!  The most important thing is to keep those queries out in the mail, and keep working on your next manuscript.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 12, 2013)

My publisher is currently open for submissions. Although U.S. based, Gryphonwood has authors from the UK and Australia, as well as the USA.

Here's a link to some info about Gryphonwood and links to the submission information on my blog: *Gryphonwood Press is Open to Submission during June 2013 *


----------



## The Dark One (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't suggest any UK publishers (being Australian and all) but it strikes me you're awfully young to be getting depressed about rejection. Most people's first published book is the fourth they wrote.


----------



## RK-Summers (Jun 13, 2013)

I guess I'm just impatient. I've wanted to be an author since I was four years old. I've been driven every single day since to strive to become an author, and although I've received more rejections than I can count (which is a lot. Don't want to brag, but I can count pretty high  ), I refuse to give up.

Rant over


----------



## RK-Summers (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys, I realise this is probably a bit old now, I just wanted to let you know that Inspired Quill accepted my submission, and my debut novel, The Old Ways, is going to be released in September!


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 7, 2014)

RK-Summers said:


> Hi guys, I realise this is probably a bit old now, I just wanted to let you know that Inspired Quill accepted my submission, and my debut novel, The Old Ways, is going to be released in September!


Congratulations!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 7, 2014)

RK-Summers said:


> Hi guys, I realise this is probably a bit old now, I just wanted to let you know that Inspired Quill accepted my submission, and my debut novel, The Old Ways, is going to be released in September!


 Cool news! Very cool.


----------



## Nagash (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to go ! 

Dreams do come true, eh ?


----------

